# 2004 Nissan Maxima 3.5



## Jerome48 (Aug 18, 2015)

i have a 2004 Nissan Maxima and i have an engine light on the code is P0335 and my car is hard to start my VDC light is on and i notice that when i put the shifter in manual shift it says fifth gear but wont change. so i replace both camshaft sensor and it still not shifting could it still be that crankshaft sensor causing the problem


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The code if for the crankshaft sensor, so it is likely the crankshaft sensor that is faulty. There are other things that could cause the code, however, such as an open or shorted circuit. If you haven't replaced the crankshaft sensor, I would do so and use a genuine Nissan or Hitachi part. If the code returns, you'll need to go through the diagnostic process listed in the factory service manual to isolate the problem.


----------

